# Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???



## Helium (2. November 2007)

Hey ihr

meine Frage wurdet ihr beim Karpfenangeln über eine Nacht oder so schon mal beklaut?? 
Wenn ja was und warum???
Wann bemerkt?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also ich wurde beim Angeln noch nie beklaut


----------



## snoop (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Auch ich/wir sind beim Nachangeln noch nie beklaut worden. Das liegt aber auch daran, das ich einen sehr leichten Schlaf habe. Zumal wir oft einen Hund dabei haben, der dann den Wachdienst übernimmt. Mal abgesehen, das eine Ratte uns mal einen Beutel Brot geklaut hat. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Yoshi (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Fehlt noch die Option "vielleicht" oder "keine Ahnung" bei der Abstimmung....|kopfkrat


----------



## FischerBub (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Wurde beim Angeln auch noch nicht bestohlen.

Kleine Ausnahme: Ein schöner Barsch ~30cm wurde mir geklaut!#c Täter: Fuchs!
Tatort: Buhne am Rhein


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

mir haben mal Mäuse meine Knödel weg gegessen


----------



## Master Hecht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Wieso bringst du das Thema unter Karpfenageln hätte das allgemeiner ins Forum gestellt. Ich denke auch wenn man halbwegs auf seine sachen aufpasst sollte da auch nichts passieren. 

Viele Grüße und ein allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## MrTom (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



> Ich denke auch wenn man halbwegs auf seine sachen aufpasst sollte da auch nichts passieren.


Wenn vier Leute vor dir stehen und um dein Tackle "bitten"-was dann#c.
Mir selbst ist noch nix passiert, aber Fälle kenn ich da einige.
Ich meide einfach viele Gewässer, die ich für unsicher halte.
Und dann hab ich ja auch noch so ein haariges Ding mit 37Kilo mit#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

@ Mr Tom,
so einen Teil mit 30-40 Kilo nehmen wir auch immer mit :m!
Ich finde deinen Hund echt Krass,sieht sehr schön aus wenn es der im Avatar ist! :m

mfg Marvin


----------



## Marc 24 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Naja, ich find die Frage eigentlich schon berechtigt, weil beispielsweise Stippfischer nicht tagelang am Wasser sitzen, und ja meistens über Nacht geklaut wird. Oder auch Spinnfischer sind meist nur für eine etwas kürzere Zeit am Wasser. Beim Karpfenangeln sieht das schon wieder anders aus! Meistens 3-4 Karpfenruten plus 3-4 (Freilauf-) Rollen, die dann bei einem sehr hohen Wert liegen.Und gerade deshalb sind sie von einigen unserer ausländischen Freunde heiß begehrt. Bei uns im Verein wurden schon einige Angler ausgeraubt (nicht von Deutschen (soll keine grundsätzliche Anschuldigung an alle sein, aber es gibt leider mehrere von denen)). Aber da haben nunmal ein oder zwei Angler keine Chance gegen 5 Diebe. mfg Marc


----------



## Helium (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

weil ich habe immer ein mulmiges gefühl in der Nacht, das ich beklaut werden könte darum lege ich immer eine Axt, Vorschlaghammer oder vergleichbares neben mich....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Vorbeugen ist besser als heulen:

Lasst bitte Nationalitäten raus. Ich möchte den Thread nicht deswegen dicht machen müssen.

Danke

Ralf


----------



## KaJot (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Rod Pod
2x YAD Nothingham 2 1/2 lbs
2x US Baitrunner 6500
2x The Beast Bissanzeiger
Kescher
Abhakmatte

Alles futsch...

Weser Freizeit Zentrum in OWL.
Morgens aus dem Zelt und alles weg.


----------



## MrTom (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Die Frage ist dann immer noch ob Diebstahl oder Raub. Wenn ich früh festelle, dass ein Satz Ruten und Rollen fehlen hab ich ne ganze Stange Geld eingebüsst, wenn das ganze aber unter Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt passiert hört der Spass auf.


> Lasst bitte Nationalitäten raus.


Ich kenn sogar ein Fall da waren die Täter Deutsche


> sieht sehr schön aus wenn es der im Avatar ist!


Jo, der ist es.
mfg Thomas


----------



## sorgiew (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

mir hat man einmal 5 wurstsemmeln geklaut aber das war ein fuchs.


beim anderen habe ich nicht soviel angst und bin aber sehr oft alleine unterwegs und das tagelang.

kann wenn es sein muss sehr schnell sein und auch fest zulangen


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

wir haben immer nen Basballschläger dabei :-D


----------



## PROLOGIC (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Hi#h



> weil ich habe immer ein mulmiges gefühl in der Nacht, das ich beklaut werden könte darum lege ich immer eine Axt, Vorschlaghammer oder vergleichbares neben mich....


 
:vik:Krass Mann, dir möcht ich echt nicht zu nahe kommen. Da kriegt man es ja echt mit der Angst zu tun. Vorschlaghammer, Axt,...

Wieso nicht gleich ne Selbstschussanlage?

Also mir reicht wenn ich Nachts alleine unterwegs bin mein Alu-Wurfrohr und mein Fitnessstudio-gestählter Körper

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Helium (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

@PROLOGIC
das soll es auch bezwecken dass mir gar keiner erst zu nahe kommt


----------



## stalker1990 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Aber da haben nunmal ein oder zwei Angler keine Chance gegen 5 Diebe. mfg Marc


 
ich würde bis zum ende kämpfen aber mein tackle geb ich nicht her :vik:


----------



## waterking (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Oder ihr sucht euch einfach einen See, wo ihr hinter euch das Tor abschließen könnt und den keiner so schnell findet!

Das einzige was an meinem See Geräusche macht sind Wildtiere oder die Kühe vom Bauern.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Dart (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Tackle wurde mir noch nie geklaut, es gibt aber sicherlich einige Gewässer die da einen schlechten Ruf haben. Dafür wurde mir 2x mein Auto in der Nacht aufgebrochen...auch nicht gerade lustig:g
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Marc 24 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> wir haben immer nen Basballschläger dabei :-D



Exakt...und zwar aus Aluminium... stimmts Dennis?^^


----------



## Ronen (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

mir ham paar Kinder mal meine Futterschleuder geklaut! 

Aufm Heimweg hab ich sie dann etwas abseits vom gewässer damit spielen sehen. 

Naja.. konnte das Teil eh net leiden !

Ansonsten habe ich bisher Glück gehabt!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



sorgiew schrieb:


> kann wenn es sein muss sehr schnell sein und auch fest zulangen


:q Am besten mit dem COBRA Wurfrohr...


----------



## sorgiew (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also bei meinem tackle bin ich wie eine löwin die um ihre kinder kämpft ----

oder mit dem wurfrohr bleie verschiesst


----------



## marley (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

nein noch nicht...wenn ich auf Karpfen angel oder dabei bin ...schlafe ich eh nicht!

Am Rhein ist es mir auch noch nicht passiert....da kommt es auch eher zum Raub als zum Diebstahl, weswegen ich auch nie alleine dort nachts auftauche!

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ein hund an meiner Seite mich berühigen würde!


----------



## Luigi 01 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Helium schrieb:


> Hey ihr
> 
> meine Frage wurdet ihr beim Karpfenangeln über eine Nacht oder so schon mal beklaut??
> Wenn ja was und warum???
> Wann bemerkt?


 

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage!!

Warum wird man beklaut??


----------



## gründler (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hi
Bei Minden an der Weser gab es vor'n paar Jahren mal nen Vorfall wo ein Stipper mit einer Profiausrüstung ein Revolver vorgehalten kriegte, und ihm alles abgenommen wurde.Ging damals auch durch die Presse der Schaden lag wenn Ich mich richtig erinnere bei ca 4500€.lg


----------



## Bier (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

beklaut in dem sinne nicht. aber moins als wir noch k.o. in unserem zelt lagen, klingelte es aufeinmal an unseren aalglocken, da hatte son typ eine unserer angeln in der hand und zog sie samt hecht drann aus dem wasser. was den da geritten hat? keine ahnung, .. jedenfalls hat er uns dann die angel in die hand gedrückt samt fisch und ist dann wortlos abgehaun nachdem wir ausm zelt geklettert.


----------



## KaiAllround (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wenn vier Leute vor dir stehen und um dein Tackle "bitten"-was dann#c.
> Mir selbst ist noch nix passiert, aber Fälle kenn ich da einige.
> Ich meide einfach viele Gewässer, die ich für unsicher halte.
> Und dann hab ich ja auch noch so ein haariges Ding mit 37Kilo mit#h
> mfg Thomas



Für solche fälle bin ich im Boxen^^ Nein aber wenns hart auf hart kommt darf ich es einsetzten von da her...

Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns


----------



## NatNat (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also mir selber wurde nichts geklaut aba bei nem bezirks jugendlager wurden übernacht am ganzen se ca 20 rutenund rolle geklaut allerdings wurde is das meiste wieder aufgetaucht aba einiges blieb verschollen...mir wurde gott sei dank nix gestollen


----------



## MrTom (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Für solche fälle bin ich im Boxen^^ Nein aber wenns hart auf hart kommt darf ich es einsetzten von da her...
> 
> Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns


Und du meinst, dass würde die vier beeindrucken??
mfg Thomas


----------



## donlotis (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> ich würde bis zum ende kämpfen aber mein tackle geb ich nicht her :vik:



Ich habe zwei Kinder, kein Tackle der Welt ist es das wert...!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lorenz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Beklaut wurde ich noch nicht!

Ich fange erst mit dem Karpfenfischen an.Meine größte Sorge:
Wo kann ich alleine über Nacht und in Ruhe fischen ohne mir sorgen machen zu müssen?
Wenn ich länger am Wasser bleiben will,muss ich ja irgendwann auch mal pennen |kopfkrat #c







KaiAllround schrieb:


> Für solche fälle bin ich im Boxen^^



Macht ihr im Boxen auch Übungskämpfe 1vs2,1vs3,1vs4...oder 1 gegen 2 mit Waffe?
Auch mit Griffen,Klammern,Würfe,Feger,anschliessendem Bodenkampf etc. ...? |kopfkrat


----------



## ObiOne (3. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Joa mulmiges Gefühl ist bei mir auch immer dabei nur beklaut wurde ich nicht nie, zum Glück 
Hab immer meinen Rotti mit und nen Schlagstock^^ und hinter mir bringe ich meine "Sprengfalle" an ^^ aus Sylvesterböller, wenn einer durchrennt knallt es und ich bin hellwach  
Ist aber schon nen Armutszeugnis, dass man sich heutzutage sorgen machen muss nachts am See beklaut zu werden -.- wo sind wir gelandet ...

Gruß Obi


----------



## bigdet1973 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bis jetzt habe ich mir wegen sowas noch keine Gedanken gemacht#d


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. November 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Beim Karpfenangeln noch nicht.
Aber vor einigen Jahren, ich war glaub ich 12 oder so, beim Aalangeln. Ich und mein Kumpel (damals 11 jahre) wurden so gegen 18Uhr von meinen Eltern zur Sorpe gebracht. Eigentlich sollten wir um 22Uhr wieder abgeholt werden, aber das ganze verschob sich auf ca 21Uhr da auf einmal 3 nette junge Teenager die ich so auf 16-18 schätze auftauchten und uns höfflich um unser Tackle baten. Wir verneinten und gingen prombt baden. Wir waren so geschockt das wir noch nichtmal um hilfe riefen und einfach nur :c zur nächsten Telefonzelle liefen um meine Eltern anzurufen. Das war dann erstmal das letzte mal das wir alleine zum Angeln weg waren und mein erstes Handy war schon ne Woche später in meinen Händen.
Unsere Ausrüstung (nichts teures.. vll gesamtwert 100DM) war für immer verschollen. Aber schlimmer war die Angst vorm Angeln und einer weiteren Schockaktion. Das war dann aber nach ca einem Jahr auch ganz schnell wieder vergessen. 

P.S.: Hat sich doch schon ganz gut in mein hirn gebrannt das ganze....


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hi ich selber wurde noch nicht beklaut!!aber beim jugend zeltlager wurde ne ganze angelausrüstung(4 ruten und zubehör) gestohlen!mfg


----------



## eiswerner (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Jaaa,
mir hat mal ein Fuchs am hellichten Tag das Brot geklaut.


----------



## Michael R. (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin
3 Kilo Boilies wurden mir geklaut. |gr:  Hab aber rausbekommen von wem. Den Rest schreibe ich lieber nicht.Erst |krach: danach|splat2:.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

mir ist sowas auch bis jetzt noch nicht passiert...angst davor hab ich eigentlich auch nicht. Ein großes jagdmesser habe ich trotzdem immer dabei, aber nicht vorsetzlich aus angst vor diebstahl, sondern auch so wenn ich mal nen ast o. ä. abschneiden muss.

Ich habe allerdings schon von einem fall in meiner nähe gehört, da wurde ein karpfenangler von mehreren Typen krankenhausreif geprügelt und sein tackle wurde nicht gestohlen sondeern einfach kaputt gedroschen|gr:

Ach ja er hatte wohl noch seinen Rottweiler bei sich und den haben die Typen gleich totgeschlagen!! Also scheint ein hund auch nicht wirklich so sicher zu sein!


----------



## Vampilein (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also bei paar sachen hier fass ich mir echt annen kopp 

erst mal frag ich mich was 2 KINDER abends allein am wasser zu suchen haben O-o
dann frag ich mich wie man beim angeln in tiefschlaf fallen kann, dass man nichts merkt  ich meine wenn ich angeln gehe gehe ich angeln und nicht schlafen ^^ aber mir hat da ehrlich gesagt immer bissi das verständnis für "karpfenangler" gefehlt, die da erst mal ihren kleinen campingplatz aufbauen  ich denke mir man kann auch mal ne nacht ohne schlaf auskommen *g* da brauch ich nicht mit liege und "funkwecker" anrücken....

an sonsten würd ich nachts nur an ein gewässer alleine fahren und das ist eingezäunt und nur mit schlüssel zu betreten. alles andere nur in begleitung.

an sonsten kann man es sicher auch halten wie einer meiner kollegen - wenn der angeln geht dann mit ner 38er in der tasche - ist nebenbei halt jäger der gute  getreu dem motto "sicher ist sicher".

vor jünglingen hab ich wenig schiss.

gut 1,90m und 115kg gepaart mit 2 totschlägern (die etwas massiveren) und einigen messern am körper getragen sind da schon eine recht gute argumentationsgrundlage denke ich mir.
interessant würds dann halt wenn größere gruppen anrücken und ballermänner gezogen werden oder oder oder...


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Mich wundert es immer wieder was für Kampfmaschienen hier im Board sind .


----------



## Vampilein (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

na ich hoffe doch mal dass das keine anspielung auf mich ist


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Mir Persönlich wurde noch nie was geklaut , und ich bin sehr offt alleine am Wasser.
Was ich mir angewöhnt habe ist das das Pod nicht weiter weg ist von mir wie 2meter.
so höre ich bei nacht alles un bemerke es auch


----------



## MrTom (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



> gut 1,90m und 115kg gepaart mit 2 totschlägern (die etwas massiveren) und einigen messern am körper getragen sind da schon eine recht gute argumentationsgrundlage denke ich mir.


Und wenn dann jemand kommt fuchtest du mit den zwei Knüpeln rum und gibts asiatische Laute von dir??


> an sonsten würd ich nachts nur an ein gewässer alleine fahren und das ist eingezäunt und nur mit schlüssel zu betreten. alles andere nur in begleitung.


Wie jetzt, du bist doch 1,90 und wiegst 115kg??


> wenn der angeln geht dann mit ner 38er in der tasche - ist nebenbei halt jäger der gute  getreu dem motto "sicher ist sicher".


Ich bezweifle mal, dass er die Waffe einfach so mit sich führen darf.


> interessant würds dann halt wenn größere gruppen anrücken und ballermänner gezogen werden oder oder oder...


|jump: klasse ein Theoretiker. Was willst du machen, denen sagen wie gross und schwer du bist??
 mfg Thomas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Vampilein schrieb:


> also bei paar sachen hier fass ich mir echt annen kopp
> 
> 
> an sonsten kann man es sicher auch halten wie einer meiner kollegen - wenn der angeln geht dann mit ner 38er in der tasche - ist nebenbei halt jäger der gute  getreu dem motto "sicher ist sicher".
> ...


 
DA allerdings fass ich wiederum mir an den kopf...
#q


----------



## fantazia (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Vampilein schrieb:


> aber mir hat da ehrlich gesagt immer bissi das verständnis für "karpfenangler" gefehlt, die da erst mal ihren kleinen campingplatz aufbauen  ich denke mir man kann auch mal ne nacht ohne schlaf auskommen *g* da brauch ich nicht mit liege und "funkwecker" anrücken....


und was is wenn du mal 3-7 tage sessipn machst?kommst dann auch ohne schlaf aus?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Und wenn dann jemand kommt fuchtest du mit den zwei Knüpeln rum und gibts asiatische Laute von dir??
> 
> Wie jetzt, du bist doch 1,90 und wiegst 115kg??
> 
> ...


 

|good:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:#v


----------



## SteffenG (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also ich wurde bis jetzt auch noch nicht beklaut habe aber schon mit bekommen das bei uns am see geklaut wird !!!
In der Badesesion läuft sogar Security rum ohne Waffe geh ich bei uns eh nicht mehr ans Wasser !
Was bei uns abgeht könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen Schwulenstrich / Spanner/ Nuten  Vergewaltiger etc... ist ganz schön hart bei uns zumindest auf der einen Seeseite aer die bleiben ja nicht immer dort man bekommt schon mal besuch !


----------



## David1981 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Meine Güte, bei euch geht es ja ganz schön heftig zu. Da lob ich mir unsere kleinen Dörfer. Da macht die Jugend mal lange finger und mopst sich mal ein Blei oder mal nen Haken. Oder die beiden Gesellen (Bilder unten) besuchen dich und stibitzen dir deine Vorräte aber sonst können wir bei uns beruhigt allein und vor allem unbewaffnet los ziehen und schlafen.


----------



## Vampilein (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

@mrtom:
sagen wir so, ich weiß mich durchaus zu verteidigen. und fuchteln und "fuchteln" sind 2 paar schuhe.
ein kopftreffer mim totschläger ist recht fatal und das kampfmesser schnell aus dem stiefelschaft gerissen. an sonsten haben auch faustschläge und tritte von mir genug wucht um dem 08/15 pöbler einen gewissen respekt einzuflößen so ihm der wirklich vorher gefehlt haben sollte.
ich bin zwar kein schläger, aber es hat noch keinem gut getan die körperliche gewalt bei mir zu suchen.
was das mitführen dürfen einer waffe angeht so ist das so eine sache. ists gewässer direkt neben dem jagdrevier oder auf dem weg dahin darf er, wenn nicht dann nicht. nur wo kein kläger da kein richter. 
und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
klar hock ich mich nicht ALLEINE nachts an frei zugängliche gewässer, weil es eben nciht sicher ist dass da dann NUR übermütige jünglinge stunkes machen.  nennt sich risikominimierung. 

@fantazia:
da muss ich gestehen käme ich nicht auf die idee das zu tun, mich 3-7 tage ans wasser zu hocken. aber ich bin halt auch kein "karpfenfreak"  mal ne nacht hinhocken hat was, aber darüber hinaus bevorzuge ich dann eben doch irgendwann eine warme dusche. aber das ist wohl geschmackssache wie man das handhabt. meins ist es eben einfach nicht.

@boot angler:
na dann erklär mal wo du dir da an den kopf fasst...


----------



## SteffenG (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

also das ist ja mein problem ich gehe fast nur alleine raus und das über mehere Tage von daher ist es schon sicherer und beruhigt das gewissen schon alleine wenn Wildschweine kommen was bei uns schon mehrmals vorkam muss man sich verteidigen können und wenn Wildschweine mal junge haben können die ganz gefährlcih werden !
Mir ist schon mal ne horde Wildschweine über meine Ruten gerannt gute ich hatte sie auhc im Gras liegen aber die waren dann kaputt ist aber schon länger her waren auch keine Karpfenruten so billige halt war damals aber trotzdem schade seit dem bin ich da vorsichtig !!
Angst habe ich nicht aber den nötigen Respekt sollte man schon haben !


----------



## prinz1 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hallo an euch
bin auch schon bestohlen worden. nach der letzten frühschicht mit 4 uhr aufstehen ein nachtangeln zu machen war keine gute idee. leider bin ich da eingenickt, und als ich wach wurde waren die "angelkollegen" neben mir wech und mein reservetackle gleich mit.
angelschein,fischereischein waren im nicht mehr vorhandenen koffer.
war ne elende rennerei den ganzen papierkram neu zu besorgen.
seitdem angele ich nicht mehr nach der frühschicht *ggg* und schon gar net mehr alleine.
summa summarum tacklewert ca. 300 euro + papiere neu
tja ! man lernt halt nie aus.

gruß an alle

der prinz


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Kleiner Tipp so amchen wir es immer um sicher zu sein!Man nehmt 2 Stangen spannt ein Stück Schnur und dazwischen einfach einen Bissanzeiger wenn NAchts jemand kommt und man pennt fängt es an zu Piepen und man ist wach!Das gleich kann man natürlich auch mit Baume oder so machen!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Eaglex1 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Das einzigste was uns schon öfter geklaut wurde, waren unsere H-Bojen. Einmal von Badern und von Leute mit Boot. Für die Nacht um ruhiger zu schlafen benutzen wir schon seit mehreren Jahren Bewegungsmelder mit Alarmfunktion. Sind höllisch laut und das ganze gabs glaubig mal bei Lidl fürn 10er. Eine super Investition gewesen.


----------



## Michael R. (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin Männer (und die es noch werden wollen) 

Mir wurden die Boilies nicht geklaut als ich gepennt habe. Ich war zum Spatengang als ich wiederkam waren die Boilies weg. Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich durch Zufall rausbekommen wer es war. Es war ein 18 Jähriger Typ aus unserem Verein. Verprügelt hab ich ihn nicht da er das nicht überstanden hätte. Prügeln ist das Letzte,ich versuche es immer mit Reden. Wenn ich am Wasser angemacht werde,hab ich jetzt meinen Hund (Rottweiler)dabei. Wenn der aus dem Zelt kommt steht so mancher stramm. Bin leider erst nach dem Diebstahl schlau geworden und nehme den Hund mit.


----------



## meckpomm (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin

Ich glaube auch, dass sich einige hier mächtig aus dem Fenster lehnen. Besonders die Einkämpfer hier sind lustig. Ich glaube da ist einfach zu viel Selbstvertrauen vorhanden. Ich weiß ja nicht mit welchem Paragrapghen du rechtfertigen willst, dass du jemand in den Rollstuhl geprügelt hast, weil er dein Angelzubehör angefasst hat. Da ist nix mehr mit Verhältnismäßigkeit, sondern sogar Vorsatz(Totschläger, Kampfmesser etc.). Das wird dir jeder Richter sagen! Ich glaube, dass würde der größte Fehler in deinem Leben werden! 

Zudem kann man im Echtfall auch davon ausgehen, dass der Dieb damit rechnet. Ich würde gar nix machen, eher sogar erstmal das Weite suchen und das Nummerschild merken oder den Dieben folgen. Ich bin aber mit Sicherheit kein Kind von Traurigkeit, aber das ist es mir einfach nicht wert!

MfG Rene


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Für solche fälle bin ich im Boxen^^ Nein aber wenns hart auf hart kommt darf ich es einsetzten von da her...
> 
> Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns


NIX wirst Du machen wenn 3 Typen mit Bewaffnung vor Dir stehen, DAS garantiere ich Dir 





donlotis schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Kinder, kein Tackle der Welt ist es das wert...!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


Ich hab zwar keine Kinder aber mein eigenes Leben ist schon kein Tackle der Welt wert. |good:donlotis





Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Mich wundert es immer wieder was für Kampfmaschienen hier im Board sind .


Stimmt, is' teilweise echt lustig hier 






SteffenG schrieb:


> also das ist ja mein problem ich gehe fast nur alleine raus und das über mehere Tage von daher ist es schon sicherer und beruhigt das gewissen schon alleine wenn Wildschweine kommen was bei uns schon mehrmals vorkam muss man sich verteidigen können und wenn Wildschweine mal junge haben können die ganz gefährlcih werden !
> Mir ist schon mal ne horde Wildschweine über meine Ruten gerannt gute ich hatte sie auhc im Gras liegen aber die waren dann kaputt ist aber schon länger her waren auch keine Karpfenruten so billige halt war damals aber trotzdem schade seit dem bin ich da vorsichtig !!
> Angst habe ich nicht aber den nötigen Respekt sollte man schon haben !


Und wenn die Bache mit den Frischlingen auf Angriff schaltet, was machst Du dann? Zücks't Dein Bowiemesser? Oder den Baseballschläger?
Wenn die Muttersau richtig auf Dich losgeht, hast Du ohne ein ordentliches Jagdgewehr KEINE Chance mehr und ich bezweifele, daß Du das schnell genug entsichert bekämst.
Darfst Du eine feuerwaffe mit Dir führen? Selbst wenn Du Jäger wärst, dürftest Du das beim Angeln nicht tun...

Bei einer Bache mit Frischlingen findest Du Dein einziges Heil in der Flucht und auch das geht oft genug schief, weil die Sau einfach scneller ist als Du überhaupt reagieren kannst.

Ich vergaß..
Man braucht sich nicht zu schämen, wenn man Angst vor einer Horde Wildsäue hat, die Natur hat uns genau für solche Situationen mit Angst ausgestattet... Respekt ist gut aber im Zweifelsfalle würde ich die Angst wählen...


----------



## Lausitzerangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Also wenn es über Nacht geht, so wie fast immer dieses Jahr sind wir mind. 3 Leute gewesen, da ist noch nie was passiert. Ist manchmal schon von Vorteil mit unserer hohen Arbeitslosigkeit ( 24%) da hat immer einer Zeit und Lust mit Angeln zu kommen ;-)

Außerdem kommen ab und zu Kumpels mit, die nicht angeln, nur um in der Natur entspannen zu können und um weg von Ihrer Alt... zu sein ;-)

Mfg Juri


----------



## Michael R. (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Wenn so eine Wildsau mit Frischlingen auf mich losgehen würde, gäbe es nur eins. Ab in den Teich und warten bis die Sau weg ist. Klar können Wildschweine schwimmen aber im Wasser bin ich sicher schneller schon weil ich um mein Leben schwimmen würde. Mir wär auch egal wie kalt das Wasser ist. Bei ner Wildsau kann auch mein Hund nicht mehr helfen der müsste mit ins Wasser.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Lausitzerangler schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen ab und zu Kumpels mit, die nicht angeln, nur um in der Natur entspannen zu können und um weg von Ihrer Alt... zu sein ;-)



In dem Fall sollten die Betreffenden aber damit rechnen, daß irgendwann "die Alt..." weg ist wenn sie nach Hause kommen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Michael R. schrieb:


> Wenn so eine Wildsau mit Frischlingen auf mich losgehen würde, gäbe es nur eins. Ab in den Teich und warten bis die Sau weg ist. Klar können Wildschweine schwimmen aber im Wasser bin ich sicher schneller schon weil ich um mein Leben schwimmen würde. Mir wär auch egal wie kalt das Wasser ist. Bei ner Wildsau kann auch mein Hund nicht mehr helfen der müsste mit ins Wasser.



Genau so sieht es aus :m
Davon abgesehen sind selbst Muttersäue friedliche Tiere, solange man sich so verhält, daß sie sich nicht bedroht fühlt.
Da die wenigsten Mensch sich in der Natur so verhalten wie sie sollten, speziell beim Umgang mit wilden Tieren, liegt aber das alleinige Heil in einer (hoffentlich glücklichen) Flucht.


----------



## Vampilein (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich weiß ja nicht mit welchem Paragrapghen du rechtfertigen willst, dass du jemand in den Rollstuhl geprügelt hast, weil er dein Angelzubehör angefasst hat. Da ist nix mehr mit Verhältnismäßigkeit, sondern sogar Vorsatz(Totschläger, Kampfmesser etc.). Das wird dir jeder Richter sagen! Ich glaube, dass würde der größte Fehler in deinem Leben werden!



servus,
na ich sach mal das kommt auf den einzelfall an.
totschläger gehören wohl zwingend ins handgepäck oder hast du schonmal versucht einen größeren hecht mit nem besenstielende zu betäuben ? also da setz ich schon eher auf 20cm stahlstab mit massiver bleikugel am ende. bzw das in abstufungen um für jeden fisch das passende zu haben.
das "kampfmesser" ist als nützliches werkzeug dabei. ist ja nicht so dass die teile nur geeignet wären um in nen nahkampf einzusteigen, im gegenteil.

und zwischen tackle anfassen und "ey alda gib her oder isch geb dir brett" besteht doch auch noch ein kleiner unterschied.

und jeder richter wird zustimmen dass in maßen eingesetzte gewalt da je nach entwicklung vertretbar sein kann.

wenn du dem sagst er soll sich dünne machen und er tut das und du schmeißt ihm nen messer ins kreuz läuft das sicherlich auf totschlag hinaus 
sobald er dich anpackt mit der absicht dir dein zeug zu rauben ist zB das zertrümmern der kniescheibe wohl schon im diskussionswürdigen rahmen.
natürlich alles immer nur nach entsprechender vorwarnung. 

wobei es natürlich, wie ich auch schon erwähnt haben dürfte, so ist dass man gegen wirklich "gefährliche" kollegen dann auch schon wieder ähnlich hilflos dasteht wie gegen die bache mit ihren frischlingen. 

gegen die klassischen jungassis sind eine gewisse erscheinung und paar spielzeuge eben ganz praktisch. wobei das alles nichts hilft wenn man im tiefschlaf ist 

fensteralarmanlagen dürften da übrigens auch nützlich einsetzbar sein, wenns darum geht schnell geweckt zu werden wenn da einer rumfingert


----------



## smith1337 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Vampilein schrieb:


> und zwischen tackle anfassen und "ey alda gib her oder isch geb dir brett" besteht doch auch noch ein kleiner unterschied.
> 
> und jeder richter wird zustimmen dass in maßen eingesetzte gewalt da je nach entwicklung vertretbar sein kann.
> 
> ...



nur schade das es in unserem deutschen Staate nich immer "gerecht" zugeht... streck doch mal einen Einbrecher/Dieb nieder...ich gehe jetzt mal von einer gepflegten und sauberen Links-Rechts-Kombination aus (nicht politisch)... da wirst dich umschauen, wer da wen verklagt!
wenn man nun noch ein bischen Kampfsport macht, haste schon mal schlechte Karten... Also mit Kniescheibe zertrümmern usw wäre ich persönlich sehr Vorsichtig! Unter Umständen kannst dein Kram dann verkaufen um dem Assi Eine Gehhilfe zu spendieren...
ich weiß nich ob ich in dieser Situation unbedingt tief Luft holen würde und die Ellenbogen ausfahre...


----------



## meckpomm (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ne Micha

Das sind jetzt alles nur Rechtfertigungsversuche. Erklär das mit den verschiedenen Totschlägern mal einem Polizisten oder Richter. Im Übrigen sind die die nach dem deutschen Waffenrecht Waffen und benötigen daher eine Erlaubnis. Auch Ausflüchte wie getätigte Beleidigungen sind vor Gericht schwer zu beweisen, besonders wenn der Kläger ordentlich angezogen im Rollstuhl in den Saal gerollt wird.

In Maßen eingesetzte Gewalt ist ein gutes Stichwort. Selbst bei der Bundeswehr lernt man das ausführlich. Aus Soldaten dürfen nicht auf jeden Angreifer schießen, auch nicht in Notwehr.

Ich möchte nocheinmal darauf hinweise, dass man in den Situationen nicht zu viel riskieren sollte. Ich selbst würde sicher mit 95% der unbewaffneten Angreifer fertigwerden, aber ich habe kein Problem wegzulaufen, weil 5% ist mir ein zu hohes Risiko.


----------



## fantazia (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ne Micha
> 
> Das sind jetzt alles nur Rechtfertigungsversuche. Erklär das mit den verschiedenen Totschlägern mal einem Polizisten oder Richter. Im Übrigen sind die die nach dem deutschen Waffenrecht Waffen und benötigen daher eine Erlaubnis.


für nen teleschlagstock brauch man doch keine erlaubnis.wie kommstn darauf?


----------



## marcus7 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Bache mit den Frischlingen auf Angriff schaltet, was machst Du dann? Zücks't Dein Bowiemesser? Oder den Baseballschläger?
> Wenn die Muttersau richtig auf Dich losgeht, hast Du ohne ein ordentliches Jagdgewehr KEINE Chance mehr
> Bei einer Bache mit Frischlingen findest Du Dein einziges Heil in der Flucht und auch das geht oft genug schief, weil die Sau einfach scneller ist als Du überhaupt reagieren kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich behaupte mal dass das quatsch ist. Wenn du nachts schläfst und wildschweine kommen greift dich sicher keines an (ist mir schon passiert)

Und wenn du wach sein solltest d.h. reagieren könntest und angegriffen wirst (was immer noch total unwahrscheinlich ist) hast du jawohl mit einem >20cm messer oder einem baseballschläger mehr als gute chancen (obwohl ich bezweifel das auch nur einem von uns so etwas passieren wird).
So ein Schwein ist doch auch kein Übertier im schnitt wiegt son vieh um die 40 kilo ein mensch gut das doppelte-und mit ner 20cm-klinge im nacken oder nem treffer mit dem basie auf den kopf macht kein schwein mehr piep-ist doch so

@ steffen: hast du schon mal mit einem schwein gekämpft das du so einen respekt vor ihnen hast?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte mal dass das quatsch ist. Wenn du nachts schläfst und wildschweine kommen greift dich sicher keines an (ist mir schon passiert)
> 
> Und wenn du wach sein solltest d.h. reagieren könntest und angegriffen wirst (was immer noch total unwahrscheinlich ist) hast du jawohl mit einem >20cm messer oder einem baseballschläger mehr als gute chancen (obwohl ich bezweifel das auch nur einem von uns so etwas passieren wird).
> So ein Schwein ist doch auch kein Übertier im schnitt wiegt son vieh um die 40 kilo ein mensch gut das doppelte-und mit ner 20cm-klinge im nacken oder nem treffer mit dem basie auf den kopf macht kein schwein mehr piep-ist doch so
> ...



Nee mein Lieber, ich habe nur gesehen, was aus einem Menschen werden kann, wenn ihn eine Sau fertig gemacht hat, was meinst Du, was eine 40 kg Sau für eine Kraft entwickelt, wenn es um Ihre Jungen geht? 
Tiere gehen für Ihren Nachwuchs aufs Ganze, dagegen hast Du nicht viel auszusetzen.

40kg ist übrigens etwas die Untergrenze einer ausgewachsenen Bache...

Habe ich geschrieben, daß ich Angst habe vor Wildschweinen? Nein, hab ich nicht. Habe auch keine Angst, denn im Normalfall tun sie einem nichts, genau wie Du schreibst, habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, was Dich erwatet, wenn es zum Angriff kommen sollte, DANN darf man nämlich auch Angst haben.

Viel Spaß dann auch mit Diner 20cm-klinge beim Kampf gegen die Wildsau... #h


----------



## meckpomm (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin Olli

doch, doch schau mal ins Waffengesetz(WaffG) § 2 Abs. 2 bis 4 in Zusammenhang mit der Waffenliste(Anlage 2). Da steht unter Abschnitt 1 folgendes:




> Abschnitt 1:
> 
> Verbotene Waffen
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, dass ist eindeutig.

übrigens: 
"Wer dagegen verstößt, begeht eine Straftat; es können Geldstrafen oder Gefängnisstrafen bis zu fünf Jahren verhängt werden."

MfG Rene


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Das ganze gerät hier jetzt aber etwas "OFF-TOPIC"

ich denke man sollte zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen...


----------



## SteffenG (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ne hab noch nichtmit einem gekämpft will es nicht ausprobieren aber ich sehe sie als wenn sie bei meiner Freundin ihrem Opa in der Schlachtküche hängen sind mortz viecher und wie gesagt über meine Ruten sind mir mal ein paar gerennt !


----------



## fantazia (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hab mich mal schlau gemacht.teleschlagstöcke sind nich verboten sondern ledeglich ab 18

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=waffengesetz+teleskopschlagstock&btnG=Suche&meta=

Nach § 37 I Nr. 6 WaffG sind verboten: "Stahlruten, Totschläger und Schlagringe". Die Teleskopschlagstöcke sind legal. Der Unterschied von Teleskopschlagstöcken zu "Stahlruten und Totschlägern" ist, daß erstere steif sind und auch beim Schlag damit steif bleiben, während "Stahlruten und Totschläger" elastisch sind und sich der Körperform des Getroffenen anpassen.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

genau n schlagstock zum angeln dann tuts doch auch der fischknüpel oder?


----------



## fritte (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Oh man, ist ja hier richtig unterhaltsam geworden.
Bin zwar fast 20 Jahre lang Kampfsportler und Trainer, doch auch ich mit meinen zierlichen 92Kg bei 174cm gehe jedem Stress aus dem Weg.
Finde es echt erstaunlich wie überzeugt einige von sich sind.
Habe es schon des öfteren erlebt wie ein 100KG Mann von einem 55-60Kg leichten Mann derart vermöbelt wurde, das der "Riese" so die schnau.. voll hatte, das er versuchte zu rennen.
Genau das selbe auch beim Training, da dürfen auch mal die großen gegen die kleinen ran, und nicht immer siegt die Masse, das sollte mal klar sein.

Also wenn jemand mit 50-60Kg vor  mir steht und mich blöde anmacht, denke ich mir im ersten augenblick auch immer, der kriegt sie gleich, doch dann meine ich mir, wozu der streß? Ich bekomme nur noch einen dran wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung oder so.
Dafür soll ich dann noch am besten wieder vor Gericht um eine Aussage zu tätigen und er bekommt noch meine Kohle, bzw. Staatskohle!!!
Ne danke, dann helfe ich ihm lieber noch beim Packen und mache danach eine Aussage.

Ich gehe fast nur alleine ans Wasser, und da wo ich bin, wird auch ab und an mal Geschossen, doch solange ich kein Projektiel abbekomme, tuts mir nicht weh.
Aber seit dem ich mal deswegen eine Aussage gemacht habe wurde ich schon 3 x Kontroliert, hat also was gebracht.

Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher fühlt, dann spannt doch einfach ein paar drähte oder so, und hängt diese in einen alten Bissanzeiger rein, wenn sich einer nähert und dagegen kommt, macht das auch schonmal krach.

Aber man sollte auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen, bevor ich wie Rambo bewaffnet zum Angeln gehe, bleibe ich doch lieber zu hause oder suche mir ne andere Stelle.
Ich schleppe doch nicht 20KG ausrüstung zur verteidigung mit mir rum.


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Nee mein Lieber, ich habe nur gesehen, was aus einem Menschen werden kann, wenn ihn eine Sau fertig gemacht hat, was meinst Du, was eine 40 kg Sau für eine Kraft entwickelt, wenn es um Ihre Jungen geht?
> Tiere gehen für Ihren Nachwuchs aufs Ganze, dagegen hast Du nicht viel auszusetzen.
> 
> 40kg ist übrigens etwas die Untergrenze einer ausgewachsenen Bache...
> ...


 

Bei einer Bache oder einem ordentlichen Keiler sind 100kg normal,Urbassen werden bis zu 180-200kg schwerr.Ein Jagdkollege hat bei Magdeburg ein Keiler von 148kg 2,49m lang gestreckt.Und wenn der dich Annimmt so heist das in Jägersprache,dann gebe ich jeden dem Tip sucht euch schnellstens ein Baum,oder lauft so schnell ihr könnt.

Es ist gar nicht lange her da wurde bei einer Treibjagd ein 100kg Keiler angeschossen,und ging nach dem Schuß auf den Schützen los,der Keiler rannte den Jäger um,zerfetzte Jacke Hose Arm Rippen usw und stellte sich dann auf ihn drauf.Der Hund vom Jäger schaffte es durch verbeissen den Keiler von (Richard) runter zu bekommen.Danach wurde es vom einem anderen Vorsteher erschossen.

Also bitte keine Experimente mit Schweinen,ich weiß wovon ich rede das ist Lebensgefährlich,ein großes Schwein tötet auch wenns sein muß.Es gab fälle da wurden 5 Schüße auf ein Schwein abgegeben alle sicher getroffen,aber das Schwein rannte weiter erst nach 2km wahr die Nachsuche erfolgreich.
Also denkt nicht mit einem Messer ist es getan,selbst eine Waffe ist keine Garantie das es auch liegen bleibt.
lg


zitat:
 Selbst wenn Du Jäger wärst, dürftest Du das beim Angeln nicht tun...

Wenn er in seinem Revier angeln kann darf er das ansonsten sind Waffen in geschlossen Taschen etc.zu führen und Aufzubewahren.Erst im Jagd Revier,Schießstand usw.ist es erklaubt die Waffe offen zu führen.


----------



## fantazia (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



fritte schrieb:


> Oh man, ist ja hier richtig unterhaltsam geworden.
> Bin zwar fast 20 Jahre lang Kampfsportler und Trainer, doch auch ich mit meinen zierlichen 92Kg bei 174cm


na so zierlich sind 92kg bei 174cm aber nich|supergri


----------



## fritte (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect_ext28667-.html

ich hoffe der Link funktioniert.
Nur zum Größenvergleich und zur Veranschaulichung


----------



## fritte (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Zu dem was ich hier so lese bin ich eine von den zierlichen Personen


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Diese größe hier reicht schon,um lebenslange Vollgeschäden davon zu behalten.lg


----------



## nemles (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Wat is dat denn????
Ich denke Dinosaurier sind schon lange ausgestorben!

Was für ein Tier!


----------



## prinz1 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

moin moin

kinders !!!
bleibt beim thema !!!
hier gehts um beklauen und nicht um wildsäue !!!   konzentriert euch !

TL

der prinz


----------



## Matthias87 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Also ich wurd noch nie beklaut das wird denke ich mal auch nicht vor kommen das liegt daran das ich an einem See außerhalb von Großstädten fische und weil der see min. 1,50m hoch mit Stacheldrahtzaun umzäunt ist ich fische meist auch mit mehreren Leuten.
Außerdem bin ich ständig am Drillen wie soll da einer meine ruten klauen?|supergri|supergri


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



prinz1 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> kinders !!!
> bleibt beim thema !!!
> ...


 

Sorry aber als Jäger gehen mir bei solchen Aussagen der Hut hoch,(gehe ich mit Messer auf die Sau los).Na ja wer meint er kann das,bitte bitte jeder wie er meint.So nun wieder ontopic.
lg


----------



## nemles (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Also toi, toi, toi, beklaut wurde ich auch noch nicht.

Aber einem Kollegen von mir wurde im letzten Herbst beim gemeinsamen Kutterangeln (okey, nicht Karpfenangeln, aber auch  nicht off-topic) in Heiligenhafen die Angelkiste geklaut.

Nach dem Anlegen noch ein kurzes Schwätzchen mit dem Skipper gehalten. Dann wollten wir los, aber seine Kiste war schon mit einem fremden Angler mit sehr einnehmenden Wesen an Land.
Also ich find sowas einfach nur zum :v

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist (abgesehen vom materiellen):
Man(n) hatte den ganzen Tag viel Spass mit erwachsenen Männern und Frauen (Angler aus ganz Deutschland) gehabt und hat nu immer das Wissen, daß einer der ca. 40 Mitangler ein riesiges Ars..loch ist. Und wir wissen leider nicht wer.#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Vampilein schrieb:


> @boot angler:
> na dann erklär mal wo du dir da an den kopf fasst...


 
genau hier:

gut 1,90m und 115kg gepaart mit 2 totschlägern (die etwas massiveren) und einigen messern am körper getragen sind da schon eine recht gute argumentationsgrundlage denke ich mir.


und du meinst das DU mit deinen 23 lenzen in der Lage bist mit dem ganzen gerödel gleichzeitig fertig zu werden??
wenn du mit deinen 2 massiven tötschlägern rumhampelst, wo willst du denn dann noch die messer zücken??
und wenn da wirklich mal leute kommen die auf dein tackle scharf sind wirst du die mit diesem "spielzeug" sicher nicht beeindrucken...
auch nicht mit deinem gewicht und mit deiner größe( oder sollte ich sagen körperlänge, denn größe ist eigentlich was anderes...)

solche aussagen sind für mich luftnummern, und das gilt nicht allein für dich, sondern für die gesammte "ICH GEH NUR MIT WUMME UND BASEBALLKEULE LOS FRAKTION"

wie gesagt, wenn die euer tackle wollen kriegen die das, die frage ist dann nur seht IHR danach noch gut aus oder eher nicht...

Tackle ist ersetzbar eure gesundheit nicht.

und vielleicht kannst du die typen EINMAL mit deinen totschlägern verjagen, das nächste mal schleppen dann DIE die wumme mit und dann sieht das anders aus...

aber jeder wie er meint...
ich für mich halte das so das ich (wenn ich an "unsichere" gewässer gehe) mit 4 oder 5 man(n) losgehe und selbst dann kann das noch in die hose gehen, aber ich muß mich nicht bis an die zähne bewaffnen und vielleicht mein leben durch son "assi" den ich in rollstuhl geprügelt habe versuen...
das ist das alles nicht wert, und da pack ich mir an kopf!!!

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich selbst wurde beim Angeln noch nie beklaut. Einem Kumpel haben sie dieses Jahr die Scheibe vom Auto eingeschlagen: Beute - eine Bleitasche!
Ich befische einige Gewässer im Raum Minden, wo zahlreiche Gruselgeschichten grassieren, über bewaffnete Räuber, Hundevergifter usw. Wenn ich alleine Fische, dann bevorzuge ich schon Ecken, die mir sicherer erscheinen, wobei ich auch schon an unsicheren Ecken alleine über Nacht gefischt habe. 
Bei den Wildschweine, die an einem meiner Hausgewässer nicht selten vorkommen, setze ich auf Deeskalation und meide einfach die beliebten "Schweineplätze", die anglerisch eh uninteressant sind. Bewaffnung und dergleichen ist definitiv der falsche Weg! Zum einen ist es kein Tackle der Welt wert dafür seine Gesundheit zu riskieren und so ein Totschläger könnte bei einem Handgemenge ja auch gegen den vormaligen Besitzer eingesetzt werden. Ein Hund ist als "Besucherfrüherkennung" sicher brauchbar, aber als "Waffe" zu schade.


----------



## Michael R. (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Muss zu meinen Beiträgen noch was schreiben. Meinen Rotti  gebrauche ich ihn *NIE* als Waffe.Zu gefährlich wenn er ernsthaft Zubeisst.Er ist eigentlich nur zur Abschreckung mit. Hört sich schon gut an wenn sein Knurren aus dem Zelt kommt. Da ich ja eigentlich nur an unseren Teichen hier in Lauchhammer Angle, kenne ich jeden Weg und weiß wie ich schnell verschwinden kann. Wenn die Gefahr vorbei ist und die Typen sind weg rufe ich die Polizei an die sind in 3 min. da ,Revier ist nicht weit weg. Luftlinie 1km.


----------



## meenjung (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

ich selber wurde bis jetzt noch nicht beklaut, aber ein Bekannter (der auch immer wie Rambo zum Angeln geht) von mir, den haben sie komplett ausgenommen. Und ja, er dachte auch das er diese 2 Figuren umhauen kann....! Ergebniss: 2 wochen Krankenhaus.

Ich habe auch Kampfsport betrieben, aber ich würde nie wegen irgendwelchen Kram meine Gesundheit auf´s Spiel setzen. Sollen sie meine Sachen nehmen und gut iss, dann müssen eben die grün weißen ein bissel arbeiten.

Mfg Patrick

P.S: Zu dem der meinte, er könne ne sau mit nem Messer erlegen:q: geh mal bitte zum Förster und lass dir ne Saufeder zeigen und du wirst dich erschrecken^^. Die dinger sind heutzutage zwar nicht mehr so verbreitet, werden aber noch vereinzelt mitgenommen um damit im Notfall die Sau abzuwehren.


----------



## Michael R. (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

@meenjung
Musst aber dazu schreiben das die Jäger die ne Saufeder einsetzen diese mit nem Stab verlängern um sie wie eine Lanze zu benutzen. Ich kenne keinen Jäger der auf Armlänge an ne Sau rangeht.


----------



## schleienjäger (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bin vor über 20 jahren mal um ein paar ruten und rollen erleichtert worden.Zu fest geschlafen dank zuviel kölsch bier,das kan mir heute nicht mehr passieren.Bin meistens mit mehreren kollegen unterwegs,und wenn alleine dann ist meine machette immer in der nähe.Bringt schon ein wenig abschreckung#6


----------



## fritte (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ob Beil, Machate Messer  óder Knüppek, schneller wie 9mm seid Ihr doch damit eh nicht.
Bin auch Koch, und nehme nicht meine 60-100 Messer mit ans Wasser.
Wie gesagt, seid freundlich, helft am besten noch beim Packen oder rennt und macht danach ne Anzeige.
Wer sich deswegen lieber den Ärger einfängt ist meiner Meinung nach selber schuld wenn es zu einer Verurteilung kommt. Ich werde mich doch nicht auf so ein billiges *Niveau* herunter ziehen lassen damit die Jungs ihren Spaß bekommen.
Kleinen kindern sagt man doch auch immer, wenn dich einer ärgert, dreh dich um und lass ihn blöd stehen.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

sind nachst auch immer mit n paar kumpels am see.da is immer einer wach.alleine gehe ich schon tagsüber auch angeln aber nachst immer mit kumpels.würde irgendwie nie auf die idee kommen und alleine nachtangeln gehen,und das nicht weil ich angst alleine habe sondern weil das bei uns irgendwie schon immer so war das wir zusammen angeln gehen zumindest nachst.ich weiß auch das von meinen kumpels noch keiner alleine nachtangeln war.und das obwohl wir alle zwischen 24 und 27 jahre alt sind und bestimmt hier bei uns in der gegend keine angst haben müssten.aber ich weiß das es viele von euch auch nachst allein ans wasser zieht.naja jedem das seine und mir am meisten


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Michael R. schrieb:


> @meenjung
> Musst aber dazu schreiben das die Jäger die ne Saufeder einsetzen diese mit nem Stab verlängern um sie wie eine Lanze zu benutzen. Ich kenne keinen Jäger der auf Armlänge an ne Sau rangeht.


 

Leute die Saufeder wird fast nur noch von Meuteführern benutzt,die Hundemeute(5-20Hunde Terrier) stellt das Schwein durch verbeißen,und der Hundeführer sticht die gestellte Sau mit der Feder gezielt ins Blatt,aber mit gezielter absicht(Saufeder) geht kaum noch einer loß.Bei Maisdrückjagden wird sie noch benutzt,aber auch meist nur von Hundeführern zum stellen.Die meisten Jäger benutzen zum Fangschuß eine Kurzwaffe zb.38er oder die gute alte 9mm auch hier ist ein Trommelrevolver die meist verwendete Kurzwaffe,da diese am sichersten arbeitet.
lg


----------



## eckart70 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



gründler schrieb:


> Diese größe hier reicht schon,um lebenslange Vollgeschäden davon zu behalten.lg






Und bei so nem Teil bise Plat.|bigeyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Und bei so nem Teil bise Plat.|bigeyes


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Boarderboy2000 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bisher ist noch nix passiert..
hatten aber schon einmal recht unangenehme erfahrungen mit xxxxxxxxxx mitbürgern..
andermals aber wiederrum waren diese sehr freundlich =)
ist immer komisch..


----------



## carperphilipp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

_*wurde beim angeln auch noch nicht bestohlen aber zurzeit berichten en paar zeitungen das man besser nciht allein gehen sollte besonders beim nachtangeln....das mit dem hund ist keine schlechte idee aber so ne dose KO_gas nimt im angelkoffer auch nicht wirklich platz wegg also lieber mal mitnehmen kann ja nicht schaden höchstens dem dieb aber für den ises ja gedacht ^^  PETRI euer Philipp

*_


----------



## Michael R. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

@carperphilipp
Musste aber günstige Windrichtung haben sonst geht das Ganze nach hinten los. Könnte dann|peinlich werden.:q


----------



## Case (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bin oft frühmorgens am See zum Blinkern Komm da auch bei Karpfenanglern vorbei.

Die Montage ist im Wasser, die Carpies schlafen tief in ihren Zelten. 

Mich wundert's eigentlich dass da so wenig wegkommt. Bei den Gerätschaften die da rumstehen.

Case


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin
Wundert mich als Karpfenangler auch immer das da nicht mehr verschwindet. Ich hab das Tackle das nicht gebraucht wird immer im Zelt über Nacht. Die Matte liegt direkt vor dem Zelt und nen leichten Schlaf hab ich auch.|supergri


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

moin,

also ich bin beim Angeln noch nie bestohlen worden. Sollte ich mal in eine der beschriebenen Situationen kommen, werde ich versuchen, die Angelegenheit möglichst gewaltfrei zu regeln.

Mal ne andere Frage. 

Wird das Angelgerät über ne gute Hausratversicherung abgedeckt?

MfG Shimanomann


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin Shimanomann
Es gibt da ne Versicherung speziel für Angelzeug. Müsstest halt mal googeln. Hausrat deckt das zwar auch aber nicht wenn di das Zeug am Wasser geklaut wird. Ist ja micht dein Wohnbereich oder dein Grundstück. Hab mal vor längerer Zeit mit den Vorsitzenden vom Verein drüber gesprochen. Der Makler bei ner Versicherung.


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hab mal schnell gegoogelt und habe folgende gefunden.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Nicht schlecht, ich denk mal das dürfte ne vernünftige Alternative zu Totschläger und Co. sein. #6

Man liest sich


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bingo Olli
Genau die meinte ich. 
Shimanomann.
Könnte ne gute Alternative sein. Erstmal Bedingungen (AGB) durchlesen dann mal sehen.


----------



## carperphilipp (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ah, die Versicherung hab ich in der Letzten DVD von Fisch und Fang oder Blinker? gesehen wurde dort vorgeselt soll nach Berwertungen auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sein. 
          Philipp


----------



## Mozila (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Wenn einer so aussieht wie Mariusz Pudzianowski und auch noch denn seine Kraft hat brauch er keine Angst haben :vik:.Spass bei Seite ich denke mal die beste verteidigung is ein bewegungsmelder und ne Dose Pfefferspray in form eines Strahl. Und wenn es nur zur erleichterung der Flucht ist.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

naja..sicherheit beim angeln muss aber einfach sein...
Wenn ich mit kollege nachtangeln bin dann haben wir beide unsere angelmesser parat...haber aber auch zur sicherheit ne schnurgespannt mit glocken dran auch laut genug^^

Das einizgste was uns bisher passiert ist,dass mehre pärchen an unsere angelstelle mit ner tasche voll bier flaschen vorbeikamen....(haben etwas komisch geguckt^^^)


----------



## MrTom (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



> Wenn ich mit kollege nachtangeln bin dann haben wir beide unsere angelmesser parat


Also ich würde mich lieber beklauen lassen bevor ich mit dem Messer auf jemand losgehe.

mfg Thomas


----------



## CarpMetty (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin!
Also bevor ich mich an einen Gewässer bewaffne, hör ich lieber auf dort zu angeln, und such mir ein ruhigeres Plätzchen!


----------



## D.A.M (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich bin auch noch nie beklaut worden :vik:


----------



## D.A.M (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich lieber beklauen lassen bevor ich mit dem Messer auf jemand losgehe.
> 
> mfg Thomas


 
Bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich lieber beklauen lassen bevor ich mit dem Messer auf jemand losgehe.
> 
> mfg Thomas


 
Wozu Messer? Pfefferspray oder CS Gas reicht vollkommen #6


----------



## spinner14 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Mir wurde zum Glück noch nix geklaut!


----------



## Carptigers (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich habe immer meine beiden Kampfhunde mit !!!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich angle nur noch vom Boot aus. Da kann nix geklaut werden.


----------



## Matticarp (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

interessantes thema....denk jedesmal dran wenn ich schlafen gehe.schlauchboot mit e-lot, pods, bissanzeiger, ruten, rollen, kescher,  da liegen bei meinem kumpel und mir mal locker 2000 euro schutzlos vorm zelt.kennt jemand einen günstigen bewegungsmelder mit batteriebetrieb der für diese zwecke geeignet ist?wenn ich erstmal wach bin, nimmt keiner mehr was mit


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bei real gibt es einen Bewegungsmelder in form einer Katze.Geiles Ding,funktioniert mit ner 4.5volt Blockbatterie


----------



## Pette (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

ich hab auch einen! mal für 5 euero bei Plus geholt. Aber als ich es getestet habe....
boah da fallen einem die ohren aus.! Hab ihn bis jetzt noch nie am wasser benutzt...

wenn der mal wegen eines wackelnden astes losgeht....

aber ich mach mir auch laufend gedanken über mögliche nicht erwünschte besucher... sei es zwei- oder auch vierbeiner....

mfg


----------



## Matticarp (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

das teil vom plus hat ich auch schonmal... funktionierte nur ab und zu und wie du schon schreibst viel zu laut.danke für den tip thecatfisch, schau mich mal um im real!


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Sry falsche Info,der Katzenbewegungsmelder ist von Tshibo und kostet um die 13 Euro.
ob der Auch so 100% funktioniert weis ich auch nicht.

Mitlerweile gibt es ih nur noch in Form eines Vogels,das ganze siht dann so aus.


----------



## flasha (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Stacheldraht ums Zelt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stacheldraht-Wei...8189979QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL080712127a16498


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Und wenn du einen Biss hasst?Was machste dann 

Wenn der Zaun nur ums Zelt geht dann ist das Tackel immer noch nicht geschützt.


----------



## flasha (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

2m vom Zelt entfernt der Stacheldraht...doch nicht komplett zu...wie ein U muss das sein...und dann klemmt man den Zaun noch an ne Batterie...et voila "bssst bssst"


----------



## gringo92 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



flasha schrieb:


> 2m vom Zelt entfernt der Stacheldraht...doch nicht komplett zu...wie ein U muss das sein...und dann klemmt man den Zaun noch an ne Batterie...et voila "bssst bssst"


 

XD und dann am besten noch ne selbstschussanlage am zelt befestigt und nen mienenfeld vor den zaun :m


----------



## flasha (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> XD und dann am besten noch ne selbstschussanlage am zelt befestigt und nen mienenfeld vor den zaun :m



Braucht man eigentlich nicht...man man ihr kommt auf Ideen|kopfkrat


----------



## suchti (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



gringo92 schrieb:


> XD und dann am besten noch ne selbstschussanlage am zelt befestigt und nen mienenfeld vor den zaun :m


Man seid ihr Primitiv. Ohne meine Raketen mit IR zielansteuerung geh ich nicht mehr ans Wasser:q

P.s. auser das mir eine Katze meine Köfis und ein Hund der meine Frolic geklaut hat wurde mir noch nichts geklaut.


----------



## Harbour (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Moin, sehr interessanter Trööt 

Mir wurde noch nichts geklaut (abgesehn von Köfis den die Ratten haben mitgehen lassen), ich habe mein gesamtes Tackle wenn ich schlafen sollte in meinem Zelt. Ansonsten schlafe ich für gewöhnlich nicht.
Ich suche mir am liebsten Stellen aus an die man sehr schwer rankommt und sich mitunter 10 min durchs dichte Unterholz arbeiten muss.
Ich benutze immer andere Wege dorthin zu kommen um keine "Wege" zu schaffen.
Wenn ich vor Ort bin ist weit und breit NICHTS anderes als Wald, Wiese, wasser und Himmel. Dann bau ich zusammen, packe aus und verhalte mich so ruhig wie möglich.
Allerdings lasse ich es mir nicht nehmen das ein oder andere Verteidigungsmittel neben mir liegen zu haben.

lg Harbour

PS: Ich habe das Glück das ich einen Kollegen habe der angelt und jagt. Das Revier liegt genau in "unserem" Angelrevier.
Den rest lasse ich mal ungeklärt da man sich denken kann was das heißt.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Servus, 
Wieso soll man alleine nicht gegn vier Männer ankommen?#d
Ich vielleicht nich, aber mein Kollege der macht so ne krasse Kampfsportart(Haikido oder so...) der knotet dir die vier Männer kurz zusammen so schnell kannste garnich gugen!!!
Hat uns das mal geziegt wir warn zu dritt und zwei mit Messer davon, die mit dem Messer hätten sich zu 90% selbst verletzt und der andere lag nur da und ahhh geschreien .... und das beste der hat uns drei mit einer Hand und einem Fuß fest fixierert!!

Bin morgens mal aufgwacht und da warn zwei Hühner im Zelt un ham mein Hartmais verputzt!!!

Bei uns hat sich mal einer ans Zelt hingeschlichen, ham ihn aber entdeckt und dann isser wegerannt der wollte bestimmt was klauen.... 


Gruss kk:vik:


----------



## Ben_koeln (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Oh Mann, nur mal so zusammengefasst die idealtypische Diebstahl- und Überfallgesicherte Karpfensession: 

1. keine ausgetretenen Pfade zum angelplatz verwenden, um keine Spuren zum Angelplatz zu legen.
2. Angelplatz sichern mit:
   - Stacheldraht
   - Bewegungsmelder
   - Sprengfallen mit Chinaböller
   - Stolperdrähten mit Bissanzeigern
3. nicht schlafen
4. mind. 2 Bodyguards (Freunde od. mitangler) + Hunde dabei
5. Totschläger (mind. 2 Stück), Messer so viele wie möglich vom Schweizer bis zur Machete alle Fazetten direkt am Mann und Schußwaffen wenn vorhanden im Ninja-Kampfanzug unterbringen. 
6. Selbstverteidungstechniken beherschen und Kampfgewischt erhöhen. 

Boh eh, was bin ich froh, dass ich nur Spinnfischen gehe:m

Mir wurde (zum Glück) noch nie beim angeln etwas geklaut.

PS. die Aufzählung ist natürlich nur Spass und die meisten Angler lassen die Kirche ja auch im Dorf stehen und riskieren nicht wegen ein paar hundert oder Tausend Euro ihr eigenes Leben oder die eigene Zukunft!!!! 

VG Ben


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Also - wenn ich alleine gehe, dann mache ich mir in der Nähe einer Stadt wie Köln schon meine Gedanken, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man sich im Schlaf beklauen läßt, dass ist man es selbst in Schuld - man sollte zumindest hier in der Gegen beim Alleine-Nachtangeln nicht pennen!

Und ganz im Ernst, sollte ich mal überfallen werden, dann müßten die Jungs mich echt ausknocken, bevor sie etwas mitnehmen können - solange ich bei Bewußtsein bin kriegen die zumindest nix ohne Gegenwehr mit Filetiermesser und meinem speziellen Fischtotschläger!

Da es sich dann um eine Notwehrsituation handelt, würde ich den Angriff auch nachhaltig abwehren - bis zum bitteren Ende!

Ich halte es aber für klüger, mindestens zu zweit zum Nachtangeln zu gehen, da dann schon die meisten nicht mehr auf dumme Ideen kommen!

Ernie


----------



## Karpfencrack (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

eine ratte hat mal an unseren boilies geknabbert 

dank eines edelstahl rutenständers mit intigrierter schraubenmutter konnte weiterer boiliediebstahl ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Viel schwieriger ist m.M. nach nicht das Problem der persönlichen Begegnung, sondern, insbesondere beim Nachtangeln, das des abgestellten Autos.
Mir haben sie vor kurzem ( zum ersten mal sein vielen Jahren ) nachts das Auto aufgebrochen. In Worringen auf dem Parkplatz eines Autohauses. Geklaut haben sie zwar nix, war nix drin zum klauen, aber den Ärger hat man schon.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ja Ralle, das Problem kenne ich als Fahrer eines "antiken" Golf II !

Bei mir kommen die mit nem Schraubenzieher schneller rein, als ich mit meinem Schlüssel!

Nehme deswegen immer alles was einen Wert hat mit raus!

Aber selbst mein Radio ohne Bedienteil ist zu billig, um die Schrottkarre zu knacken!

...aber bei dem, was hier in köln so alles nachts am Rhein rumschleicht, da wundert mich nix mehr!

Auffallend oft sehe ich in letzter Zeit (Badesaison!!!) ältere Männer mit Ferngläsern und Tele-Objektiven rumschleichen (kein Witz!!!) - und mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die sich nicht für Vögel interessieren!

Sehr skurril - oder Obdachlose "wohnen" 30 m von Rheinufer im Wald und meckern, weil Du in ihrem "Vorgarten und Badezimmer" angelst!

Ernie


----------



## Aldaron (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich hatte mal besuch von 2 südländischen Mitbürgern, die wollten alles mitnehmen.

Jo bis mein Hund dann gebellt hat.

nach langem diskutieren (15min) wurde es mir zuviel und sie haben ne ladung pfefferspray abbekommen.

Dann sindse weggerannt, sind auch bis jetzt noch net wiedergekommen.


Also Pfefferspray sollte man eigendlich immerdabei haben, zwecks wildschwein,fuchs man weis ja nie.


MFG


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich hab nen 3 Jahre alten Mazda Pick up. Nen großen Schraubenzieher ins Schloß gesteckt, einmal kräftig gedreht und offen ist. Zum Glück, denn so hält sich der Schaden noch in Grenzen. 

Wie gesagt war das Auto leer. Die Polizei meinte, die suchen nach Navis.
Und die schauen inzwischen, ob sie an der Frontscheibe Abdrücke von den Saugnäpfen der Halterung sehen. Also nicht nur das Ding zu Hause lassen, sondern auch die Spuren beseitigen.


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Mit nem Boilierohr und 5 Boilies drin haste ein Maschienengewähr.... ! 
Mir wurde bisher auch noch nichts geklaut, ich penne aber auch nachts nicht. Wenn ich ein ganzes we. bleibe penne ich Tagsüber... da passiert in der Regel weniger ! 

Aber mein zeug würde ich bis aufs Blut verteitigen...
Köln ist in manchen gegenden wirlich nur was für harte jungs in der Nacht.


----------



## dib (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

ich wurd auch noch nie abgezogen.aber in meiner region ( osnabrück) habe ich schon öfter von diebstälen und raubüberfällen gehört.deshalb habe ich immer meine 9mm mit ( nur ne gaser ) hoffe ich muss sie nie benutzen . aber schlafen kann ich beim angeln ganz gut, muss auch sein mache oft mahrathonsitzungen auf karpfen . petri heil an alle


----------



## ernie1973 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Mit nem Boilierohr und 5 Boilies drin haste ein Maschienengewähr.... !
> Mir wurde bisher auch noch nichts geklaut, ich penne aber auch nachts nicht. Wenn ich ein ganzes we. bleibe penne ich Tagsüber... da passiert in der Regel weniger !
> 
> Aber mein zeug würde ich bis aufs Blut verteitigen...
> Köln ist in manchen gegenden wirlich nur was für harte jungs in der Nacht.


 

Ja, dass stimmt gerade in Köln, aber glaub mir, wer seit über 10 Jahren u.a. auf den Ringen in ner Disco jobbt, dem macht so schnell keiner Angst!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## dib (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Mit nem Boilierohr und 5 Boilies drin haste ein Maschienengewähr.... !
> Mir wurde bisher auch noch nichts geklaut, ich penne aber auch nachts nicht. Wenn ich ein ganzes we. bleibe penne ich Tagsüber... da passiert in der Regel weniger !
> 
> Aber mein zeug würde ich bis aufs Blut verteitigen...
> Köln ist in manchen gegenden wirlich nur was für harte jungs in der Nacht.


  ohne scheiss wenn du glaubst das du mit boilies und nem wurfrohr was ausrichten kannst ,wenn der tag des abzugs gekommen ist verkackst du durch phantasie


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich schlepp keine Knarre mit mir rum, wir sind nicht in Amerika !!

Ich kann mich schon ganz gut verteitigen, aber ich hoff das ich es garnicht erst muss !


----------



## Nightshadow (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Ich wurde auch noch nicht beklaut werden, und werds auch hoffentlich nicht!
Aber wenn ich nachtangle dann mit einem Pfefferspray, handy, und ein Kumpel oder zwei, wenn sich jemand an meinen Sachen zu schaffen macht, dann bekommt er ne ladung pfefferspray ab, und ich hol die polizei wenns sein muss...
Aber lieber lasse ich meine sachen klauen als mit meinem leben zu Spielen.

Ausrüstung kann ich wieder Kaufen, mein Leben Nicht.


Tim


----------



## T.C (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Bislang wurde ich noch nicht beklaut und ich hoffe es wird auch so bleiben.
Für meine Pelznase Daheim benutze ich einen Wildmelder (Wildsensor) von ProfitechRevier.
Das Gerät hat eine enorme Funkreichweite, ist wetterfest und absolut zuverlässig.
Sollte jemand mal mit dem Atrocarp Enduro II Spy Set liebäugeln, kann er sich ca. 130€ sparen.
Jedoch gibt es auch bei diesem Gerät teilweise Fehlalarme durch bewegte Äste bei stärkeren Wind.
Abhilfe schafft in diesem Fall meist die "milchige" Kunststoff- Verpackungen einer CD Spindel.
Einfach ein passendes Stück zurechtschneiden und vor die "Linse" klemmen, oder mit Tesa Kleben.
In meinem Fall reagiert der Melder dann nicht mehr ganz so empfindlich.
Sollte ich wirklich mal in so eine Situation geraten würde ich einen rechtzeitigen "stillen" Alarm absolut bevorzugen.

Optimal ist natürlich wenn man mit Freunden fischen geht...
Recht hast Du Tim #6 #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Allso bei mir wurde auch noch nie was geklaut, muss dazu sagen das mein Pod egal wo bin nicht weiter weg ist vom Brolly wie 2 Meter im Brolly ist das gute alte Alucobra und neben mir ne sehr grosse Magliht ich hoffe das die  2 dinge nie zum einzatz kommen.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

hi @ all

also bei uns in der gegend wurden schon einige beklaut...

 meistens  wurden karpfenangler beklaut ,,dich ich auch kenne...

die  ( schimpfwort )  haben gut abgestaubt...

delkim bissanzeiger...  gute ruten ,,rollen ,,, edelstahl rod pod ... alles teures zeug das sind mal locker 1500 euro ... die dann weg sind ,,, 

aber die haben es sich auch mit gewalt geholt ,,

würd mein tackle auch nicht so hergeben..:r 

und autoreifen wurden auch schon öfter mal zerstochen...

also ich hab immer einen teleskopschlagstock bei :vik:
musste den aber noch nie einsetzen ,, bis jetzt reichte immer die kescherstange .. lol 

ne mal im ernst ,, das ist schon teilweise richtig heftig wenn manch einer überlegt was er an tackle am wasser stehen hat das sind teilweise 2000 euro ...


----------



## carphunterks (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

#d Abgesehen das ich immer meinen Hund dabei habe, 62kg Neufundländer, kann das eigentlich nicht passieren. Gehst du an meine Ruten, geht der Bissanzeiger los. Sind geile Teile. Stelle ich die Überwachung an.kommst du nicht unbemerkt an meinen Angelplatz.
Ausserdem, ich bin so auf das losgehen vom Anzeiger fixiert,das ich bei einem unnormalem Geräusch eeh sofort voll da bin.
Sollte das mal nicht sein, na dann ist da ja mein Hundi.


----------



## rice (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

WoW wo lebt ihr?
ich liege am Wochenende gemütlich an der Elbe das Auto steht manchma offen auf der Wiese un nix passiert.
die einzigen die dich stören sinn die Schafe un gelegentlich die Wasserschutzpolizei die einen ma wieder etwas nerven will.
bei der menge Angler die bei uns an der Elbe sitzen würd sich das keiner wagen die Ausrüstung zu Mopsen geschweige denn Stress mit einem Angler zu suchen #h


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Man hat mir auch mal die Ruten geklaut, da war ich allerdings beim Aalangeln...
Zählt das auch?


----------



## MrFloppy (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

ich wurde auch noch nicht beklaut. habe auch meist ne schreckschusspistole dabei, man weiss ja nie... mein tackle würd ich nicht so ohne weiteres hergeben.


----------



## Acefish06 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Hallo Jungs
Beklaut hat man mich zum glück noch nicht, aber oft genug ist man angepöbelt oder von besoffenen bedroht worden. Oder "ein ganz besonders Cooler" einer gruppe Jugendlicher meinte den kleinen mädchen zeigen zu müssen wie unheimlich toll er ist. In dem Fall landete er im Wasser und die "kleine" Schnitte lachte von allen am lautesten. Der schlimmste fall war allerdings Tagsüber und ich hab vorsichtshalber alles stehen gelassen. Polizei kam in 10 Minuten und mein Takle hab ich heute noch.(Naja der Notruf war etwas "Speziell"). Ob "südländern" da eine besondere rolle zukommt??? Ich glaube nicht. Ich denke das hat viel mit der Perpektivlosigkeit einiger Mitmenschen zu tun. Besonders dann wenn es SCHALKE  Fans sind, deren Pegel:#2: meist schon vor dem Spiel mehr Promille vor dem komma aufweist als die Mannschaft je Tore schiessen wird.|peinlich Mit denen hat man beim Angeln mehr Theater als mit irgendwelchen Ausländern. Zumindest an spieltagen. Deshalb meidet GE:Besonders zum Angeln.Und Fische gibts auch keine mehr. Die sind oft schon per Aldi tüte in den Ostblock ausgewandert.

Ansonsten lasst die Waffen weg. Leider hab ich schon zuviele Schuss und Stichwunden gesehen und kann daher mit sicherheit sagen "Leute DAS tut weh" 
Soviel ist das Takle nich wert.   

@Ralle 24: Sollte Schalker eine Nationalität sein bitte streichen. Aber da handelt es sich eher um ein anderes Gesellschaftliches Phänomän.:g

Deshalb imer Freundlich bleiben denn nich alle Menschen sind schlecht. Auch nicht alle Schalker|jump:


----------



## marlin oo1 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Hallo alle zusammen #h
also ich bin noch nicht beim angeln beklaut worden wir sind immer zu zweit und haben unser angel zeug immer neber uns stehen da wo wir angeln sind auch kaum leute wir haben auch keine äxte oder so was bei uns wir sind beide gut gebaut un auch rellativ groß.      
          #gGruß alex#g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



marlin oo1 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen #h
> also ich bin noch nicht beim angeln beklaut worden wir sind immer zu zweit und haben unser angel zeug immer neber uns stehen da wo wir angeln sind auch kaum leute wir haben auch keine äxte oder so was bei uns wir sind beide gut gebaut un auch rellativ groß.
> #gGruß alex#g


 
Mit 14 denk ich auch das ihr nix braucht an waffen oder ähnlichem, da genießt ihr ja eigentlich sogar noch "welpenschutz" |supergri


----------



## Dart (3. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Mit 14 denk ich auch das ihr nix braucht an waffen oder ähnlichem, da genießt ihr ja eigentlich sogar noch "welpenschutz" |supergri


:vik:
Geklaut wurde mir auch noch nix, aber das Auto wurde 2 mal aufgebrochen, das nervt dann doch mächtig|rolleyes
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## angler10 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Hi
is ja echt heftig was da manche beim angeln dabei haben 9mm messer und so weiter also an denen ihrem carp-camp will ich liber ned vorbeilaufen#q. Und beglaut oder überfallen bin ich auch noch nie worden und hab da auch nicht zu viel angst davor da mache ich mir mehr sorgen was aus dem wald hinter meinem gewässer so kommt oder das unser biber aufeinmal vor mir steht


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (3. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

mir wurde mal als ich schlief mein rucksack geklaut mehr zum glück  aber auch net da war ich auch erst 14 glaub!!
aber bei nem kollegen von mir wars mal ganz krass der wurde von 3 personen bewusstlos geschlagen sodass ihm die vorderzähne rausgeschlagen worden sind!!
der lag dann die ganze nacht bewusstlos da bis ihn morgens jemand gefunden hat und den notarzt holte !!
und das komplette tackle alles weg...einfach viel zu krass!!!
ich angel auch immer an dem see mir iss es da zum glück noch net passiert 
aber naja wir ham im zelt zur eigenen sicherheit ne* machete mit ner klinge von 50 cm 
im zelt neben den liegen liegen!!!
denk mal das wird schon abschreken wenn die net grad mit ner magnum vor dir stehen^^
hoffen wir mal das sie nie zum einsatz kommen wird , ausser zum holzhacken usw ...
*


----------



## J. Wiegand (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Hallo Jungs,
wenn ich die Antworten lese, kann mir Angst und Bange werden. Nicht wegen der aufgezählten Diebstähle und so, sondern die aufgezählten Waffen und auch die Androhung, diese zu benutzen.
Ich weiß, dass die Zeiten hart sind. Das ist aber kein Grund, den Verstand auszuschalten. Ein Hund oder Bewegungsmelder finde ich noch in Ordnung, würde ich auch machen. Mit Waffen wird es zum Problem: Stellt euch vor, ihr zückt das Taschenmesser um zu schnitzen, die Maisdose zu öffnen, weiß der Daus. Kommt jetzt jemand vorbei und ruft die Polizei, weil er sich "bedroht" fühlt oder eine offene Rechnung mit euch habt, seid ihr ohne Zeugen in beweisnot. Ihr braucht es nicht mal in der Hand haben,die Behaubtung reichtschon aus. leute, ich weiß, wovon ich rede...
Grüße aus der Altmark
Achim


----------



## Pain (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wenn vier Leute vor dir stehen und um dein Tackle "bitten"-was dann#c.
> Mir selbst ist noch nix passiert, aber Fälle kenn ich da einige.
> Ich meide einfach viele Gewässer, die ich für unsicher halte.
> Und dann hab ich ja auch noch so ein haariges Ding mit 37Kilo mit#h
> mfg Thomas


 
ich  hab für diesen Fall immer beim Nachtangeln Pfefferspray dabei, und  ich würde mich bis zum letzten wehrer...
Niemals kampflos aufgeben....


----------



## Pain (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



J. Wiegand schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wenn ich die Antworten lese, kann mir Angst und Bange werden. Nicht wegen der aufgezählten Diebstähle und so, sondern die aufgezählten Waffen und auch die Androhung, diese zu benutzen.
> Ich weiß, dass die Zeiten hart sind. Das ist aber kein Grund, den Verstand auszuschalten. Ein Hund oder Bewegungsmelder finde ich noch in Ordnung, würde ich auch machen. Mit Waffen wird es zum Problem: Stellt euch vor, ihr zückt das Taschenmesser um zu schnitzen, die Maisdose zu öffnen, weiß der Daus. Kommt jetzt jemand vorbei und ruft die Polizei, weil er sich "bedroht" fühlt oder eine offene Rechnung mit euch habt, seid ihr ohne Zeugen in beweisnot. Ihr braucht es nicht mal in der Hand haben,die Behaubtung reichtschon aus. leute, ich weiß, wovon ich rede...
> Grüße aus der Altmark
> ...


 

Du  würdest Dir also dein Geschirr so abnehmen lassen? Du musst ja  Geld haben...


----------



## Schleie! (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Naja, die Ratten haben schonmal an den Boilies geknabbert... 

Aber ansonsten...zum Glück noch nichts!


----------



## J. Wiegand (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Pain schrieb:


> Du würdest Dir also dein Geschirr so abnehmen lassen? Du musst ja Geld haben...


 Nicht unbedingt. Aber abwägen, Anzeige wegen Diebstahl oder Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung oder wegen Androhung von Gewalt.
Ein Feigling bin ich nicht und vor einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung habe ich auch keine Angst!

J. Wiegand


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Cchhmm...

Wenn ich hier so lese, wer alles was alles mit ans Wasser nimmt um sich ggfs. vor einem Überfall zu schützen, dann muß ich feststellen das der überwiegende Teil sicher noch nicht in eine solche Lage gekommen ist. Jedenfalls nicht in eine, bei der es wirklich richtig ernst wurde. Von den Pistoleros will ich mal gar nicht reden. Alleine die Messermitnehmer sollten sich eine ernste Situation mal abends bei einschlafen vorstellen. Wie sie überfallen werden, mit Ihrer Machete auf den Kopf des Widersachers einschlagen oder auch " nur " das Messer in den Bauch des anderen stecken. Wie der dann blutüberströmt, röchelnd und zuckend zusammenfällt, sich streckt oder furchtbar schreiend am Boden wälzt und.... den Rest überlasse ich der Phantasie. Man könnte auch mal überlegen, dass man selber derjenige ist, der zusammensackt, weil " Räuber " ein größeres Messer hat oder besser damit umgehen kann. 

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch inzwischen nur zu alt geworden.

Beim angeln will ich mich entspannen und das Angeln genießen. Wenn ich das nicht kann, weil ich ernsthaft mit einem Überfall rechnen muß, gehe ich ganz einfach dort nicht zum Nachtfischen. Denn selbst wenn dann keiner kommt oder ich eine brenzlige Situation gut überstehe, was ist das für ein angeln ? Ständig dieses ungute Gefühl, das gespannte aufhorchen bei einem komischen Geräusch. Die gespannte " Kampfbereitschaft " wenn wirklich jemand kommt, auch wenn der sich im nachhinein als harmlos entpuppt. Das bangen, wenn in der Ferne Gegröle von einer Bande betrunkener näher kommt, das hoffen unbemerkt zu bleiben oder das gespannte " die sollen nur kommen ". Keiner ist so taff, dass er das einfach ignoriert.

Nö, das ist nicht das angeln, welches ich gerne betreibe. Da bleib ich halt nachts brav in meinem Bettchen und steh vielleicht so früh auf, dass ich mit dem ersten Tageslicht am Wasser bin oder suche mir ein Gewässer, wo ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nachts meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## carphunterks (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Also ich habe ja schon einmal gepostet, denke aber das ich dies noch mal sollte.
Ich denke irgentwo ist es falsch ne Waffe in die Hand zu nehmen. Der andere, der zwar klauen will ist auch nur ne arme Haut. Ihr steht auf einmal mit ner Waffe da der denkt es ginge um sein Leben und zieht echt ne Knarre raus. (wer aber einpaar Ruten klauen will wird nicht ne Magnum dabei haben, fehlt ihm die Kohle zu.) Wäre es anders, bräuchte er nicht unser Tackle klauen wollen.
Dann, ne Machete, man denkt mal an das Waffengesetz.
Mit der Klinge macht ihr euch schon Strafbar.
Sicher ich würde mir weder meine Ruten noch etwas anderes einfach so weg nehmen lassen ( Ich 187cm 130Kg, 15 Jahre geboxt) aber das Spektrum ist groß um das zu verhintern.
Wir haben alle Bissanzeiger für mehrere 100 Euronen,wer hat kein Telephon?
Wird halt die Schmiere geholt und fertig.
Klar wenn ich Nachts am Wasser bin ( bin Vereinsfischereiaufseher) und sehe Leute die ich kontrollieren muß kommen auch Situationen auf, die man nicht gerade auf die leichte Schulter nemen sollte. Aber auf diese Situationen ist man gefasst, Und wenn ich Nachts am Wasser bin bin ich zum Angeln draußen. Wenn mein Bissanzeiger los geht muß ich springen. Das heißt also ich schlafe nur leicht. Also null Chance zum klauen.
Schiesst man sich am Wasser weg mit Wodka Jimmy etc. wird beklaut weil man tief und fest geschlafen hat, hallo da sa#dge ich dann nur selber schuld.
Party mache ich zuhause nicht am Wasser. Und zuhause beklaut mich keiner.
Aber zur beruhigung, es gibt günstige Tackle Versicherungen.
Gruß aus Kassel
Eddy|gutenach


----------



## batron (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Das scheint ja hier der Tröt der angelnden Streetfighter zu sein
...ich wehre mich bis zum Ende usw....:q Situationsbedingt kann man sich schon gegen Raub wehren, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Man weiß nie was fürn Psycho einem gegenübersteht, da geb 
ich lieber mein Tackle her anstatt danach als Rollstuhlangler meiem Hobby frönen  zu müssen .

mfg
tilo


----------



## Angel-mäx (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

Über diese Frage hab ich mir schon so meine Gedanken gemacht,Situationen wo ich mich hab wehren müssen hatte ich auch schon aber eben nicht beim Angeln.Das war alles beruflich und da wars ok.Was aber wenn Privat und zum Angeln bin ich privat-was darf ich und was nicht ?Eine Flinte/
Pistole mit an das Gewässer nehmen hat schon etwas von Vorsatz,kommt,wenn man selbst davon kommt immer auf den StA.Dann der nächste Gedanke-was passiert wenn ich mich erfolgreich wehre ,da liegt einer vor mir den ich wegen einer Angel in den Rollstuhl befördert habe, den Rest meines Lebens weiss ich das und ihr könnt mir glauben auch wenn ihr noch so kaltschnäuzig verkündet -Pech gehabt -es holt euch ein!!!
Soll natürlich nicht heissen alles einfach wegnehmen lassen-sondern Situation analysieren und angemessene Raktion zeigen.Heutzutage hat jeder ein Handy,wenn ich die Situation
im Vorfeld einschätze das ich die AXXXkarte ziehen würde dann eben die Polizei rufen-dafür sind sie da.
Eine mögliche Gefahr durch Randale kündigt sich schon weit vorher an.
Wahre Gefahr geht eher von denen aus die auf leisen Sohlen mit dem Vorsatz sich guten Angelkram zu beschaffen daher kommen.Aber die haben euch schon längst ausgespäht den die wollen für die Gefahr denen sie ausgesetzt sind auch guten Kram und nicht 0815 Aldi-Jenzi Gemischtwaren.Und wenn ihr mit solch guten Sachen vor Ort seid,an denen sie Interesse haben,kennen sie nat.auch eure Wehrmöglichkeiten und die haben dann bessere,alter Hut und versprochen.Ja und sie kommen dann auch immer mit einem Mann mehr.Boxer hin Manchete her,denken erspart viel Ärger,so mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Viel Spass beim Angel und lasst euch nix klauen
mfg Wolgang


----------



## andreas0815 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

*Hallo Zusammen,*

*|good:etwas wieder zur Aufmunterung* 
ich wurde schon beklaut aber nur von unseren *vierbeinern, den Raten* unglaublich aber wirklich war ........|rolleyes


_Wer fliegt so spät durch Nacht und Gewitter, das ist der Vater er holt noch nen Liter._


_::::::::::::::...............-------------______________



_Gruß aus Niederbayern_


----------



## Dart (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> Über diese Frage hab ich mir schon so meine Gedanken gemacht,Situationen wo ich mich hab wehren müssen hatte ich auch schon aber eben nicht beim Angeln.Das war alles beruflich und da wars ok.Was aber wenn Privat und zum Angeln bin ich privat-was darf ich und was nicht ?Eine Flinte/
> Pistole mit an das Gewässer nehmen hat schon etwas von Vorsatz,kommt,wenn man selbst davon kommt immer auf den StA.Dann der nächste Gedanke-was passiert wenn ich mich erfolgreich wehre ,da liegt einer vor mir den ich wegen einer Angel in den Rollstuhl befördert habe, den Rest meines Lebens weiss ich das und ihr könnt mir glauben auch wenn ihr noch so kaltschnäuzig verkündet -Pech gehabt -es holt euch ein!!!
> Soll natürlich nicht heissen alles einfach wegnehmen lassen-sondern Situation analysieren und angemessene Raktion zeigen.Heutzutage hat jeder ein Handy,wenn ich die Situation
> im Vorfeld einschätze das ich die AXXXkarte ziehen würde dann eben die Polizei rufen-dafür sind sie da.
> ...


Good Posting....wobei dir aber dein Handy und die Polizei auch nicht wirklich helfen kann, weil du evt. gar net gefunden wirst oder zu spät.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

da ich meistens immer mit ner gruppe freunden losziehe und garnicht alleine ist das noch nicht vorgekommen, hoffe das bleibt mir auch erspart...|rolleyes​


----------



## Pain (5. August 2008)

*AW: Seid ihr beim Karpfenangeln schon mal beklaut worden???*

das die Cops zeitig da sind wage ich zu bezweifeln, die  haben ganz andere Sachen zu tun. Vonn daher biste auf Dich alleine gestellt und musst Dich endscheiden  ob Du dein Krams hergibst oder versuchst es zu retten...


----------

